# Schlafsack aber welchen?



## King (29. Januar 2006)

Hi
ich wollte mir nen Schlafsack kaufen aber welchen? denTrakker Big-Z Pertex Schlafsack? ein bischen zu teuer? wie ist denn der Anaconda Schlafsack? auf welche Kriterien sollte ich beim kauf beachten?


----------



## carphunterandy (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Gieb mal nen Preis an, was du ausgeben willst.

Wenn du die Penntüte zum etwas extremeren Karpfenangeln verwenden willst, giebt es eigendlich nur eine Wahl - FOX 5 SEASONS Schlafsack. ca. 250 - 300 Euro. Wenn du nun nicht bei Frost oder so fischen gehst, dann kann ich dir den 4 SEASONS von FOX empfehlen. Kostet so um die 140 EURO. Auf keinen Fall solltest du dir den ICE-AGE von PELZER holen, absoluter Schrott für den Preis von ca. 150 EURO - unsaubere Nähte, minderwertige Reisverschlüsse und die Bänder mit dem du den Schlafsack an der Liege festmachst sind auch nicht so doll - habe den ICE AGE 2mal reklamieren müssen weil die oben beschriebenen Dinge hinüber waren, nach nur 1-2 mal fischen. Hab mich dann für den etwas teureren 5 SEASONS von FOX entschieden und bin hoch zufrieden.

Bei der Auswahl solltest du auf folgende Dinge achten:

- hochwertige Reisverschlüsse die schnell aufgehen
- saubere und stabiele Nähte
- möglichkeit um den Schlafsack an der Liege festzubinden (bei FOX sind an den Bändern verstellbare, sehr stabile Clips angebracht)
- bei etwas komfort ein waschbares und abnehmbares Kopfkissen und ein rausnehmbares Innlet (etwas teurer aber bei starker Kälte einfach nur kuschelwarm)

Das war das wichtigste (glaube ich).
Wie du sicherlich gemerkt hast schreibe ich nur positives von FOX Schlafsäcken, aber nur weil ich die Penntüten anderer Hersteller nicht so kenne, da all meine anderen Carphunterfreunde auch die Schlafsäcke von FOX nehmen. Sicherlich bieten andere Hersteller auch eine vernünftige Qualität.

So denn erfriere mir nicht!!!!!!


----------



## alex4 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Hi,
also ich habe mir letztes Jahr von Pelzer den Ice Age gekauft und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden! Einziger Nachteil meiner Meinung nach ist, dass die Reißverschlüsse sich beim schlafen manchmal öffnen und man sie deshalb irgendwie (z.B. mit Sicherheitsnadel) sichern muss! 
Der Schlafsack hat 2 "Häute". Eine fürn Sommer, eine fürs Frühjahr und Herbst und alle beiden zusammen für den Winter!! 
Kostenpunkt: um die 125 Euro und die ist er auch wert!
Du solltest einfach auf eine Gute Verabeitung der Nähte und so achten und ob du ihn evtl auch mal waschen kannst. Außerdem ist es recht praktisch, wenn die Schlafsäcke befestigungsmöglichkeiten für die Liege haben, sodass sie beim penn nicht verrutschen (der Ice Age hat das).

Gruß Alex|wavey:


----------



## Ralle76 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Wenns kein Spezieller "Karpfenschlafsack" sein muss. Kann ich dir diesen hier absolut empfehlen:
http://www.yatego.com/outdoor-sport/p,417a4016c1fd5,41753a5c2ee571_6,lestra-mt-everest-210-und-230
Begleitet mich nun seit drei Jahren, sowohl zum Angeln (Ohne Liege), Mountainbiken, Trekking, oft unter freiem Himmel. Bei Temperaturen von 25 bis -8 erprobt. Das PLV ist wirklich der Hammer. Absolut Robust. Nur im Hochsommer ne Idee zu warm.
Hatte schon Schlafsäcke die das 5-fache gekostet haben. Aber wozu?
Gegen Verrutschen hilft ne Rolle Antirutschtape.
Ist allerdings nur was für Große 1,85m+, da dir ansonsten zuviel Temperatur verloren geht. Gibts auch als Junior-Variante, dazwischen leider nix.


----------



## Carppauli (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Kogha Extreme Schlafsack ! Unschlagbar in Preis-Leistung,bekommst du bei ASKARI.Nen Testbericht kannst du bei www.boilie.de nachlesen.


----------



## Manni1980 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Hi,

kann dir auch den Kogha Extreme empfehlen, ich habe ihn das ganze letzte Jahr im Einsatz gehabt und war und bin sehr zufrieden damit!

Du wirst überrascht sein wie gut der Schlafsack ist, trotz des günstigen Preises.


----------



## Knispel (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Ein Tip : Geh in ein Outdoorladen und lass dich beraten.


----------



## donlotis (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Hallo, für alle Outdoor-Artikel jeglicher Art habe ich nur einen Tipp: Coleman.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## zander55 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Kann den Kogha Extreme Schlafsack von Askari auch nur empfehlen. 
Hab den Schlafsack jetzt ca. ein Halbes Jahr im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Trotz den günstigen Preis ist der Schlafsack sehr gut verarbeitet.


----------



## the doctor (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Mein Favorit

http://cgi.ebay.de/USMC-US-Army-Outdoor-Daunenschlafsack-Schlafsack-USA_W0QQitemZ7215015888QQcategoryZ52124QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


selbst bei Minusgraden habe ich kein bisschen kalt. 
Beim letzten Treffen vor 2 Wochen in Pulheim (-3Grad), letztes Jahr -7Grad hatte ich mehr als warm, obwohl bei meinem der Reissverschluss defekt ist.
Aber mit den Druckknöpfen und dem 100% Nässeschutz gabs bisher seit 2 Jahren kein Problem!!!


----------



## nikmark (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Bis -10 °C kann ich empfehlen: http://www.e-conomy.de/1.7/35/index.php

Links im Menü unter "Schlafen" gucken.

Nikmark


----------



## Neckarangler78 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

*Hi King*

Kauf dir einfach einen gebrauchten Bundeswehr Mumienschlafsack. Du wirst keinen preiswerteren Schlafsack finden. Er hat einen Extrembereich bis - 15°C und ist sehr Tau abweisend. Durch die Mumienform wird er schneller warm. Die Öffnung lässt sich so eng zusammenziehen, dass nur noch Mund und Nase rausgucken wodurch er wenn nötig besonders warm gibt. Der Reisverschluss ist schnell zu öffnen. Dazu zieht man ihn kräftig über den oberen Anschlag bis er ausrastet. Und weil er so billig ist kann man auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen mit Schuhen darin schlafen. Außerdem sind auch noch Bändel dran an denen man ihn zum Lüften aufhängen kann.
Zum angeln sind Daunenschlafsäcke schlecht da sie leicht feucht werden.
Mit dem gesparten Geld solltest du noch eine Schlafsachhülle aus Goretex kaufen. Dann kannst du auch bei Regen oder drohendem Regen ohne Zelt schlafen. Den Schlafsack solltest du im nächsten Natoshop kaufen anstatt ihn zu bestellen dann kannst du dir den am wenigsten verwaschenen aussuchen.

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.bw-online-shop.com/cgi-bin/shop/front/shop_main.cgi?func=det&wkid=47346978518885615&rub1=Outdoor&rub2=Schlafen%20%26%20Sitzen%2CSchlafs%E4cke&artnr=1705&pn=0&sort=0&partnr=4Z1007&all=

http://www.raeer.com/cgi-bin/katalog/5c83cc233ff89977

http://www.raeer.com/cgi-bin/katalog/207cf0125e5165fd

http://www.raeer.com/cgi-bin/katalog/7c0874245b44319d


----------



## jos (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Hey, 

Ich war selber auch interessiert in dem Kogha Extreme schlafsack. 
Habe auch schon angerufen zu Askari (www.angelsport.de) aber sie hatten dem schlafsack nicht mehr im angebot, und kriegen ihn auch nicht mehr. Weiss jemand von euch wo mann dem schlafsack sonst noch herholen konnte?? In internet finde ich nicht viel. 

Thanx
Jos


----------



## Heringsbändieger (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

ich kann nur bestätigen der bundeswehr schlafsack ist für sämtliche outdoor
aktivitäten erste wahl
teure daune ist zwar kommvortabler aber feuchtigkeits empfindlich (klumt)
und alles andere ist nur preisstreiberei


----------



## Merlinrs (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*



			
				Heringsbändieger schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nur bestätigen der bundeswehr schlafsack ist für sämtliche outdoor
> aktivitäten erste wahl
> teure daune ist zwar kommvortabler aber feuchtigkeits empfindlich (klumt)
> und alles andere ist nur preisstreiberei



Dann gehe mal mit dem teil bei minus 5°c Angeln da wirst du dir den arsch abfrieren. Ich hätte bei einem Bundeswehrschlafsack echt mehr erwartet.


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gehe mal mit dem teil bei minus 5°c Angeln da wirst du dir den arsch abfrieren. Ich hätte bei einem Bundeswehrschlafsack echt mehr erwartet.


Die Jungs beim Bund dürfen auch nicht klagen - Haste gedient?


----------



## Merlinrs (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jungs beim Bund dürfen auch nicht klagen - Haste gedient?



Nein habe ich nicht. Aber ich habe in so einen teil schon geschlafen nie wieder 
es war sau kalt und das bei +5 °c kann ich jedenfalls keinen empfehlen da ist mein Ultimate für 30 € viel wärmer.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Ich empfehle ausdrücklich den Anaconda Night Warrior von Sänger!!! #6 

Super Teil: Klasse verarbeitet, wasserabweisend beschichtet, von beiden Seiten mittels vernünftiger Reißverschlüsse zu öffnen, warm wie nur was (im Sommer zu warm - dann kannste ihn offen als Decke benutzen), flauschig-weicher Fleece innen und das allergeilste ist die Größe (2,20m x 1m) - da hab selbst ich als 100kg-Person keinerlei Platzprobleme!!! Ich kann mich darin umdrehen ohne dass der Schlafsack sich mitdreht, ich quetsche meine Füsse nicht, obwohl ich mir oben den Schlafsack über die Schultern ziehe und zur Not passt selbst meine Freundin (keine 100kg ) mit rein!!! :m 

Der kann von Qualität und Wärmeleistung (ohne dass man schwitzt) locker mit den anderen (Trakker, Nash, etc.) mithalten und kostet einen Bruchteil davon. Hab für meinen bei Ebay 54,- mit Versand gezahlt!


----------



## darth carper (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Den Fox 5 Season Schlafsack habe ich auch. Ist ganz gut verarbeitet und hält auch recht warm,hat aber auch ein paar Nachteile.
Erstens läßt er sich mit dem Fleece Innenfutter nur auf einer Seite öffnen,zweitens ist das Innenfutter sehr knapp bemessen, so daß man sich mit etwas dickerer Kleidung nur sehr schlecht im Schlafsack drehen kann. Meist dreht sich der ganze Schlafsack mit.

Wenn man einen ultimativen Schlafsack aus dem Angelbedarf sucht,dann kann ich den Schlafsack von Black Label Baits und den Trakker Big Z empfehlen.Nachteil hier, das riesige Packmaß.

Outdoorschlafsäcke sind zwar sehr gut, sind aber oftmals sehr knapp geschnitten.
Und die richtig guten Modelle kosten auch richtig gutes Geld. Geschenkt bekommt man nichts. 

Daunenschlafsäcke haben meinerMeinung nach beim Angeln gar nichts zu suchen, weil sie viel zu feuchtigkeitsanfällig sind.


----------



## Warius (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich die Leute nicht verstehen, die den BW-Schlafsack in den Himmel loben!

Sorry, aber veilleicht habt ihr immer schönes Wetter gehabt, oder ihr ward einfach nicht lange genug beim Bund....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*



> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich die Leute nicht verstehen, die den BW-Schlafsack in den Himmel loben!


Ich auch nicht, das ding ist Saukalt und schnell verschwitzt. Echt zum Abgewöhnen.

Der US-Daunenschlafsack ist aber keinen Deut besser, nach 2 Tagen hat die Feuchtigkeit die Isolationswirkung auch gekillt, und im Sommer schwitzt man darin wie bekloppt.

Für den Winter haben seit jeher einen Hervorragenden Ruf:
Hutchinson Deep Sleep
Watersportcentrale TNT The Frost
Fox 5 Seasons
Nash Frostbite
Pelzer Ice Age

Was nicht heisst, das andere schlechter sein müssen. Aber die sollte man sich zwecks Vergleichsmöglichkeit am besten mal ansehen.
Im Sommer reicht auch einer vom Aldi oder ne Decke. Bei Temperaturen nicht gross unter dem Gefrierpunkt kann man auch billigere Kaufen. 



> auf welche Kriterien sollte ich beim kauf beachten?


-Ganz wichtig sind die Reissverschlüsse, die müssen auch bei Verdreckung noch sauber laufen. Je Robuster desto besser. Kunstoffverschlüsse sind zu bevorzugen, denn die Metall Gammeln und bilden Kältebrücken. Am Besten hat man 2 Reissverschlüsse, wenn einer nicht geht, nimmt man den anderen.
-Keine Daunenfüllung, die versagt bei Feuchte
-Kein Baumwollinnenfutter, das saugt sich bei Luftfeuchte schön voll.
-Nett sind herausnehmbare innenfutter
-Schlafsäcke mit zuviel Platz gibts nicht, eher zu enge, aus denen man nicht rauskommt, weil man nicht an den Verschluss langt. (Beim Outdoorhandel sieht man das anders, aber die müssen auch nicht schnell raus.)
-Je Dicker (Schwerer) desto bessere Isolierung
-Auf gute Waschbarkeit achten, falls mal das Monstercrab-Flavour ausläuft
-Robuster, Dreckabweisender und recht Wasserdichter Aussenstoff

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*



			
				Warius schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich die Leute nicht verstehen, die den BW-Schlafsack in den Himmel loben!
> 
> Sorry, aber veilleicht habt ihr immer schönes Wetter gehabt, oder ihr ward einfach nicht lange genug beim Bund....


 
Als "Gedienter" kann ich in sofern zustimmen, dass der alte BW Schlafsack mit seiner HGummihaut natürlich verhinderte, dass Feuchtigkeit raus konnte und daher zwar zuerst bei Schweinekälte mollig warm hielt, dann aber gegen Morgen schnell umkippte, weil er dann innen drin nass und damit saukalt war. 

Umgehen konnte man das aber, indem man die Gummihaut weg ließ und / oder das Fußteil abknüpfte, dann konnte da die Feuchtigkeit raus schwitzen. 

Ob andere die gleichen Mankos haben oder das mit moderneren Geweben anders lösen, weiß ich nicht. 

Allerdings - wer das einmal durchgemacht hatte mit dem nass werden - der war eigentlich hellauf begeistert von dem Teil und der Kaufpreis ist ja nun auch ein Argument für Manche. Im Sommer ist es eh Quatsch, die Gummitüte drum zu lassen, da reicht das Innenleben zum warm halten. Im Zelt ist es meist auch nicht nötig. Da aber die BW Zelte keinen Boden hatten, musste man natürlich diesen gleich im Schlafsack einbauen. Auf einer Liege braucht man das eigetlich nicht.


----------



## T.C (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*



			
				jos schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Ich war selber auch interessiert in dem Kogha Extreme schlafsack.
> Habe auch schon angerufen zu Askari (www.angelsport.de) aber sie hatten dem schlafsack nicht mehr im angebot, und kriegen ihn auch nicht mehr. Weiss jemand von euch wo mann dem schlafsack sonst noch herholen konnte?? In internet finde ich nicht viel.
> ...


 
Hallo,

ich habe da andere Infos  

Es sollen nach telefonischer Auskunft 90 Stück(Bestellnummer 090557.85.585) für je 59,95€ verfügbar sein #h 

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## T.C (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Ich bekomme dadurch auch kein Sonderpreis.

Vielleicht habt ihr euch beim Telefongespräch "Missverstanden" ?

Ansonsten frag nochmals telefonisch an  

Faire Infos #6 

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Seebaer (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*



			
				Heringsbändieger schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nur bestätigen der bundeswehr schlafsack ist für sämtliche outdoor
> aktivitäten erste wahl
> teure daune ist zwar kommvortabler aber feuchtigkeits empfindlich (klumt)
> und alles andere ist nur preisstreiberei


 
Hallo Heringsbändieger

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.  Die guten alten Bundeswehrschlafsäcke sind wirklich super#6 #6 #6


----------



## jos (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Hey TC, 

danke hat geklaapt, aber merkwurdig genug musste ich die leute erzahlen das er in I-net steht und was die artikelnummer ist. Ist auch schon angekommen, und sieht gut aus. (Kogha extreme) 

gruss
Jos


----------



## Carp Dav (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

hi

ich kann aus meiner bw-erfahrung nur sagen, das ich mir in der einer woche wo wir im april im wald gepennt haben, den arsch in dem bw-schlafsack abgefrohren habe.

ich weis nicht, manche loben den bw-schlafsack und manche wiederum nicht.
vielleicht gibt es beim bund verschiedene, aber den wo ich gehabt habe würde ich nicht haben wollen.

gruß
carp dav


----------



## Rudy (25. August 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Wer hat denn jetzt einen Kogha Extreme Schlafsack? Was könnt ihr drüber berichten? Der sollte ja fast identisch zum Trakker BIG Z sein, hier ein Link wo ich es gelesen habe http://www.baseportal.de/cgi-bin/baseportal.pl?htx=/boilie/tackletest&abk==kgex


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (25. August 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*

Hallo,

beim Schlafsack ist es wie bei vielen Dingen auch, je teuere desto besser !!!!!!!!

Preis: ab ca. 100 €

Gruß Hecht- Sebi


----------



## Pilkman (25. August 2006)

*AW: Schlafsack aber welchen?*



Hecht-Sebi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beim Schlafsack ist es wie bei vielen Dingen auch, je teuere desto besser !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Hecht-Sebi,

ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber meinst Du, dass jemanden geholfen ist, wenn Du solche pauschalen Aussagen in den Raum stellst? #h

Siehe hier und z.B. im Stuhl-Thread - sowas muss doch nicht sein, hmm?


----------

